

Is there any software out there to manage alpha/beta invites and emails? - andre

Is there any software out there to manage alpha/beta invites and emails?
======
SingAlong
I've been using Prefinery to put up teaser pages and manage a 'wait' list for
my app. The free account should be enough for this.

How ever you can use their API to build something to suit your requirements
maybe.

~~~
andre
nice, I'm going to check them out.

------
andre
is there any open source software that I can throw up on my server?

~~~
jaddison
You could probably whip up a quick Django app to catch your potential user's
email addresses... or some other framework.

